# LMS pod Gentoo

## Johnny_Bit

Niedawno wraz z kolegami wpadł nam pomysł złożenia sieci w naszej wiosce, całą sprawę dokładnie obmyśliliśmy zmapowaliśmy, zbugfixowaliśmy i doszliśmy do konkluzji że LMS by wypadało mieć. Ponieważ serwer mały jest już dość przygotowany, a ja z kumplami jesteśmy zwolennikami gentoo, zastało nas pytanie jak dokładnie zainstalować lms pod gentoo żeby wszystko pięknie chodziło. Wiadomo że dzięki USE flags można ładnie dostosować wszystko do swoich potrzeb, ale jak tu nie pominąć istotnych dla lms rzeczy, jak to wszystko ładnie ustawić? Jest może jakiś ebuild dla lms?

----------

## Kajan

Jak dotąd w bugzilli LMS ma status "REQUEST", nie wiadomo kiedy pojawi się ebuild  :Wink: 

Pozostaje http://lms.rulez.pl/doc/install.html

Pozdro

----------

## Raku

niedawno obiecywałem, że zabiorę się z aniego jak znajdę czas, ale chyba się za szybko wyrwałem. Gdybyście postanowili wykorzystać jednak Debiana, to mogę podesłać pakiety (w lipcu uruchomię repozytorium). 

Mogę komuś udostepnić plik rules z paczki debianowej. Może on posłużyć jako mała wskazówka przy budowie ebuilda. Źródła LMSa (pliki Makefile) trzeba lekko połatać, zeby nie instalowało się toto w /usr/local/lms. Łatkę również mogę udostepnić. No i LMS nie widzi flag kompilatora (kompiluje się tam daemon pisany w C).  Tego już mi się nie chciało łatać, więc jeśli ktoś doda do plików Makefile obsługę CFLAGS, chętnie skorzystam z łatki  :Smile: 

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Z przyjemnością (ta jasne, już widze tą przyjemność) się za to weźmiemy. ebuild lms dla gentoo to będzie dobra rzecz... To jakbyś mógł, to na mój adres poprzesyłaj potrzebne rzeczy. PM me jeśli trzeba.

Edit: reality check: to TROCHĘ potrwa... ale się nakminie... a może się uda... ale roboty od cholery będzie zapewne

----------

## morgir

I jak? Nie ukrywam że też walczę z LMSem, ale walkę przegrywam. Perl generalnie nie chce zadziałać tak jak powinien. Czy ebuild faktycznie już ktoś  wykonał?

----------

